# Hunting after hours



## Dj165 (Oct 19, 2017)

I received a citation for shooting a few mins after sunset.. Does anybody know how much that's going to cost me? I guess I have to appear at the court house for it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$2500 and 6 months in jail. You will be required to turn in your gun as well. J/K I have no idea what it will cost you.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

No idea but be prepared for a book and release. Happened to me with a cutty from the berry that I measured at 14". CO thought is was 15". Had to have a mugshot and everything.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

In Utah it's a class B misdemeanor punishable by up to $1000 fine and six months in jail... Just remember if you drop the soap in the jail house showers don't bend over to pick it up.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Shooting after hours is just as bad as shooting out of season. You should be ashamed of yourself. Poachers aren't welcome here amongst legal hunters


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You will get past it. We all make mistakes. I would write a letter of apology to the court. Or if you plan to appear, be ready with a heart felt apology. 

I may have been cited with no proof of insurance at one point in my life. Trust me it helps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

"Honesty is the best policy" in this type of situation, IMO, you knowingly shot after hours, I suggest you man up and take your lumps! Whatever they may be!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

If only there was some sort of book or something that had a list of shooting hours and when they start and end. I bet that’d be really helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> Shooting after hours is just as bad as shooting out of season.


Hunting after hours is illegal. There is no requirement in the state of Utah to stop shooting at dusk. The shooting hours regulations only apply to hunting. Now it would be a mighty hard sell to a Officer to try and convince him you started shooting skeet at 45 min after sunset, in the marsh.... lol.

Few years back we had a big "fathers and sons" camp out with a big shootout that went well past 10:30pm. One father was a Peace officer and helped run the thing by loading magazines as fast as he could. Said as long as there are no noise complaints shoot all you want. Kids loved the tracers in the headlights.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Hunting after hours is illegal. There is no requirement in the state of Utah to stop shooting at dusk. The shooting hours regulations only apply to hunting.
> 
> -DallanC


Actually, if he was on a WMA or on state land near the Great Salt Lake, it is illegal to shoot after sunset, no matter the target. Page 33 of the waterfowl guidebook:

"You may not take wildlife or
discharge any firearm, crossbow or archery
tackle on state-owned lands adjacent to the
Great Salt Lake, on Division-controlled waterfowl
management areas or on federal refuges
between official sunset and 30 minutes before
official sunrise."


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry about your bad luck. i've found most CO's to be pretty reasonable. i'm guessing his/her definition of a "few minutes" may differ from yours. It's nice to see they are out enforcing the rules.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tall Tines said:


> Shooting after hours is just as bad as shooting out of season. You should be ashamed of yourself. Poachers aren't welcome here amongst legal hunters


Speak for yourself, give the guy a break... we all make mistakes in life.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

When I'm out late I set the alarm on my cell phone to sunset. I just ask Google what time official sunset is and go by that. That way I don't have to keep checking my watch.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The DWR app had all the sunrise / sunset times on it. Is this still not the case?


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't let Tall Tines bother you, he is a troll. Just go be humble and pay the fine. Consider it a learning experience. I doubt it will cost more than 250.00.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes everyone makes mistakes and I have owned several of my own. But shooting times are not one of them.
I'm with Paddler, the alarm on my cell is set for start and end times on the days I go out. But I also wear a watch that has the alarm set for one minute before closing time as well.
Don't know what the consequences will be but admit to it and apologize, hopefully they will be lenient.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where did it happen? If it was FB I believe it's somewhere around $300-$500 because of the court there. Happened to my son one year. Opening day at FB everyone was blasting away 15 minutes before legal time and he shot at a duck but didn't hit it about 3 minutes before shooting time and he got busted. I think he paid somewhere between 300-500 if I remember right and he had to go to some court and plead his case before being assigned the fine


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You only get caught if your hunting 600 feet from a parking lot. We all know the CO's never leave the comfort of their vehicles and actually walk the dikes.:-?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> You only get caught if your hunting 600 feet from a parking lot. We all know the CO's never leave the comfort of their vehicles and actually walk the dikes.:-?


The only exception I've seen to that statement is the officer at BRBR. He's walked, biked, and boated to check my dad and I on several occasions.

On the other hand, I've been checked about a dozen times at the WMAs, always in or near the parking lot.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> Happened to my son one year. Opening day at FB everyone was blasting away 15 minutes before legal time


Was that just a few years ago where one shot went off a half hour early because someone didnt read the guidebook correctly, and then all hell broke loose because that one guy got birds in the air? I sat there watching shootable birds fly by while I waited for OFFICIAL shooting hours. People need to read and re-read shooting times.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Made a stupid mistake years ago (MY OWN FAULT):!: Anyway told the truth to the officer and He had been scoping us the whole time, and everything I told him matched what he saw--could have lost my gun, hunting rights etc, but ended up with a fine (Hefty one, but could have been double the amount) and was able to keep hunting after recieving the citation. Truth and admitting that I knew better saved me some money and my reputation. I won"t speak for everyone, but I have made some bad choices in some things and being truthful with yourself is the first step in learnng.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> The only exception I've seen to that statement is the officer at BRBR. He's walked, biked, and boated to check my dad and I on several occasions.
> 
> On the other hand, I've been checked about a dozen times at the WMAs, always in or near the parking lot.


I have been checked at BRBR a few times, but it has always been by the Feds, not the State CO's.

Years and years ago there was a CO that would walk the dikes at Farmington. He carried a cut off broom handle painted black on his back. It looked just like a shotgun barrel, only a lot lighter to carry.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CGR said:


> Was that just a few years ago where one shot went off a half hour early because someone didnt read the guidebook correctly, and then all hell broke loose because that one guy got birds in the air? I sat there watching shootable birds fly by while I waited for OFFICIAL shooting hours. People need to read and re-read shooting times.


Could have been I don't recall exactly when it was.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been checked at BRBR a few times, but it has always been by the Feds, not the State CO's.
> 
> Years and years ago there was a CO that would walk the dikes at Farmington. He carried a cut off broom handle painted black on his back. It looked just like a shotgun barrel, only a lot lighter to carry.


You won't see State LEOs at BRMBR because it's federal. The guy out there used to be Greg Mullin, not sure if he's still out there.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I owned a bad decision today. I've been too lazy to renew my registration that expired 20 days ago. the CO confronted me about it and I told her i'm sorry, i was aware but rolled the dice anyway. she said thanks for your honesty and here's your ticket. the ironic thing is that i only took the boat out once in the last two years until this year. this is the only year my registration has lapsed. duck hunting just wasn't the same without my duck dog.

btw, i was also informed you may not even trailer your boat if the registration is not current.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I took a few shots after hours, but it was shots of Crown Royal.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

riptheirlips said:


> I took a few shots after hours, but it was shots of Crown Royal.


What is it about Crown Royal?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

paddler said:


> You won't see State LEOs at BRMBR because it's federal. The guy out there used to be Greg Mullin, not sure if he's still out there.


Not true, i've been checked by state co's multiple times out there.


----------



## Pzn801 (Mar 15, 2016)

App has each time by day. I actually screen shot each day I would be up there to have in case it didn?t work while I was up there.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

riptheirlips said:


> I took a few shots after hours, but it was shots of Crown Royal.


Now THIS is citation worthy. I was at my sis-in-law's house last Christmas Eve and her boyfriend gave me a "Crown and Coke". The problem was, it was about 80% Crown. I finished it off to be polite, but man... -O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> What is it about Crown Royal?


The pretty purple bag that it comes with.:grin:

I'll stick with Jim Beam!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler said:


> You won't see State LEOs at BRMBR because it's federal. The guy out there used to be Greg Mullin, not sure if he's still out there.


He sure is! This guy is the best of the best. I have his cell phone number because of all the crap I see out at BRBR. The worst I've reported was a guy driving his car out to the safe pond and shooting geese from his driver's seat. It took Greg maybe 5 minutes to leave his post (I interrupted his breakfast) and catch the guy.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

moabxjeeper said:


> Now THIS is citation worthy. I was at my sis-in-law's house last Christmas Eve and her boyfriend gave me a "Crown and Coke". The problem was, it was about 80% Crown. I finished it off to be polite, but man... -O,-


Sounds just right.


----------



## quaking aspen (Sep 14, 2017)

A boat is not in violation until it is floating on the water.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

quaking aspen said:


> A boat is not in violation until it is floating on the water.


Incorrect, just like an ATV, SxS, dirtbike, snowmobile, truck or car, an expired registration is in violation if it's sitting in your drive way, being trailered down the road, in your truck bed or on the trail. A boat is no exception. If the tags aren't current and a spots it, they can write you a ticket.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> Incorrect, just like an ATV, SxS, dirtbike, snowmobile, truck or car, an expired registration is in violation if it's sitting in your drive way, being trailered down the road, in your truck bed or on the trail. A boat is no exception. If the tags aren't current and a spots it, they can write you a ticket.


A ? You antifa members slay me.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> Now THIS is citation worthy. I was at my sis-in-law's house last Christmas Eve and her boyfriend gave me a "Crown and Coke". The problem was, it was about 80% Crown. I finished it off to be polite, but man... -O,-


Mixing Crown with Coke is as bad as some jackass who shoots after hours.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Incorrect, just like an ATV, SxS, dirtbike, snowmobile, truck or car, an expired registration is in violation if it's sitting in your drive way, being trailered down the road, in your truck bed or on the trail. A boat is no exception. If the tags aren't current and a pig spots it, they can write you a ticket.


Shane? Is that you?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> Now THIS is citation worthy. I was at my sis-in-law's house last Christmas Eve and her boyfriend gave me a "Crown and Coke". The problem was, it was about 80% Crown. I finished it off to be polite, but man... -O,-


Why would he ruin your Crown by putting coke in it???


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> The DWR app had all the sunrise / sunset times on it. Is this still not the case?


Yes it still has it on their app.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

blackdog said:


> Shane? Is that you?


Shane? No my name is Tyler


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Incorrect, just like an ATV, SxS, dirtbike, snowmobile, truck or car, an expired registration is in violation if it's sitting in your drive way, being trailered down the road, in your truck bed or on the trail. A boat is no exception. If the tags aren't current and a spots it, they can write you a ticket.


That is bovine excrement of the highest odor (BEOTHO). As to boats:


> Registration requirements -- (1)(b)*A person may not place*, give permission for the placement of, operate, or give permission for the operation of *a motorboat or sailboat **on the waters of this state*, unless the motorboat or sailboat is registered as provided in this chapter.


If a boat ain't on the water, it doesn't matter if it's registered or not. Period! And unless you can provide a state law reference about all the other things you mentioned, that is BEOTHO also. If somebody told you that, they were yanking your chain VERY hard,


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

dubob said:


> That is bovine excrement of the highest odor (BEOTHO). As to boats:If a boat ain't on the water, it doesn't matter if it's registered or not. Period! And unless you can provide a state law reference about all the other things you mentioned, that is BEOTHO also. If somebody told you that, they were yanking your chain VERY hard,


I think transport is the key word here. Seen many ATV's impounded at Little Sahara for this reason. I believed it also applyied to boats but apparently not.

41-22-3. Registration of vehicles -- Application -- Issuance of sticker and card -- Proof of property tax payment -- Records. 
(1)	
(a)	Unless exempted under Section 41-22-9, a person may not operate or transport and an owner may not give another person permission to operate or transport any off-highway vehicle on any public land, trail, street, or highway in this state unless the off-highway vehicle is registered under this chapter for the current year.
(


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

357bob said:


> I think transport is the key word here. Seen many ATV's impounded at Little Sahara for this reason. I believed it also applyied to boats but apparently not.
> 
> 41-22-3. Registration of vehicles -- Application -- Issuance of sticker and card -- Proof of property tax payment -- Records.
> (1)
> (a)	Unless exempted under Section 41-22-9, a person may not operate or transport and an owner may not give another person permission to operate or transport any off-highway vehicle on any public land, trail, street, or highway in this state unless the off-highway vehicle is registered under this chapter for the current year.(


Thank you Sir, I didn't know that and now stand corrected. However, comma, nothing is said about it setting on your private property as in your driveway. Also, this section would cover ATV's, SxS's, and snowmobiles. It doesn't cover your truck, car, or dirt bike. They are a separate type of vehicle. If they are not driven on public property/streets, there is no requirement to register them that I know of.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I received a ticket because my car was parked on the street in front of my house with expired tags. When I went to pay the ticket, they said it didn't matter if I was driving it or not, they can ticket me because it was parked on the street. Had I pulled it into the drive way, I wouldn't have gotten the ticket.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> The pretty purple bag that it comes with.:grin:
> 
> I'll stick with Jim Beam!


Check out Bulleit Bourbon-smooth enough to drink neat but not so expensive that you feel guilty if you mix it. One of my favorites! A family member of mine just got a job working for High West, I have waaayyyy too much access to good whiskey now! :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Check out Bulleit Bourbon-smooth enough to drink neat but not so expensive that you feel guilty if you mix it. One of my favorites! A family member of mine just got a job working for High West, I have waaayyyy too much access to good whiskey now! :mrgreen:


Did High West get sold?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Did High West get sold?


They did, but it's the same staff and operation as before, they just have a bigger distribution network and bigger production facilites now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My daughter-in-law used to work for High West. Bulleit isn't bad, but I prefer Buffalo Trace over it, or Makers, or Knob Creek, etc. My son knows way more about liquor than I and was in town last week. He told me about Colonel Taylor, which he saw in our neighborhood liquor store. He can't get it back in Indiana, but he tells me it's rated higher than Pappy Van Winkle. I bought a bottle of each Small Batch and Single Cask. We did a blind taste test with them with Trace thrown in for good measure. We both could tell a slight difference, not better, just different. I'll stick with Trace for everyday. Anybody know the origin of the name?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Any Black Velvet guys out there??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Any Black Velvet guys out there??


Great now the song is stuck in my head.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Never had it that I remember.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Funny how a thread gets jacked


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

paddler said:


> My daughter-in-law used to work for High West. Bulleit isn't bad, but I prefer Buffalo Trace over it, or Makers, or Knob Creek, etc. My son knows way more about liquor than I and was in town last week. He told me about Colonel Taylor, which he saw in our neighborhood liquor store. He can't get it back in Indiana, but he tells me it's rated higher than Pappy Van Winkle. I bought a bottle of each Small Batch and Single Cask. We did a blind taste test with them with Trace thrown in for good measure. We both could tell a slight difference, not better, just different. I'll stick with Trace for everyday. Anybody know the origin of the name?


Paddler - thanks for the recommend on the Colonel Taylor, I found it at local liquor store in the Salt Lake Valley. I still like the bulleit 10 year reserve, but this is a close 2nd for me.

Cheers,
-PK


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> Paddler - thanks for the recommend on the Colonel Taylor, I found it at local liquor store in the Salt Lake Valley. I still like the bulleit 10 year reserve, but this is a close 2nd for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> -PK


No problem. Did you get the Small Batch or Single Barrel? Try some Buffalo Trace next time. Moderately priced, very drinkable. The Trace is $25, the Small Batch Colonel Taylor is $40, the Single Barrel is $70. The Trace handles are $44 in California. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

paddler said:


> No problem. Did you get the Small Batch or Single Barrel? Try some Buffalo Trace next time. Moderately priced, very drinkable. The Trace is $25, the Small Batch Colonel Taylor is $40, the Single Barrel is $70. The Trace handles are $44 in California. Don't ask me how I know.


I got the small batch, extremely smooth. Haven't tried the single barrel, but would love too. Have you tried it?

I'll have to try Buffalo Trace next time, and buy next time I mean as soon as I an find it.:grin:

Also, give Basil Haydens a shot. Not as smooth as Col. Taylor but **** close.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Incorrect, just like an ATV, SxS, dirtbike, snowmobile, truck or car, an expired registration is in violation if it's sitting in your drive way, being trailered down the road, in your truck bed or on the trail. A boat is no exception. If the tags aren't current and a spots it, they can write you a ticket.


-_O-:roll: in my driveway, no not happening.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> I got the small batch, extremely smooth. Haven't tried the single barrel, but would love too. Have you tried it?
> 
> I'll have to try Buffalo Trace next time, and buy next time I mean as soon as I an find it.:grin:
> 
> Also, give Basil Haydens a shot. Not as smooth as Col. Taylor but **** close.


Yep, my son and I did a taste test with all three. Trace, the Colonel Taylor Small Batch and the Single Barrel. I think all the liquor stores carry the 750ml Buffalo Trace. Wish they carried the handles.

https://thewhiskeywash.com/whiskey-...view-buffalo-trace-kentucky-straight-bourbon/


----------

